
Is a Master's Degree Worth It? - spikewestern
https://shecancode.io/blog/8q9btj9oere11lmqp0byqi7n0509nq
======
dozzie
It depends where it is from and what did you learn during getting it. I
visited two faculties and one was totally worth the time and effort I spent,
and the other was just enough to put the foot in the door of a programmer's
profession -- nice to go through if one didn't have any experience in
programming whatsoever, but otherwise next to useless.

------
timmysaw
My experience says...depends. It did not make a difference in the current job,
but it did on the next (a 5% bump to be exact.) As I've heard from others too,
you'll likely need to change positions to recognize the value.

